# iPhone SE / iPhone 8



## Wanted30 (16 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, j’aimerai avoir vos avis sur l’achat d’un futur iPhone, j’hésite entre le nouveau SE et le 8.

En ce moment j’ai le 1er SE et il est temps de changer et quand je vois le prix du 8 à quasiment 300€ et le SE a 489€ ça me fait hésiter, je veux un téléphone qui dure dans le temps et le truc le plus gourmand que je fais je pense que c’est jouer à Fortnite...
Merci d’avance pour vos retour


----------



## gaetanh34 (16 Avril 2020)

où est ce que tu trouve un 8 a 300€ ?


----------



## Wanted30 (16 Avril 2020)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> où est ce que tu trouve un 8 a 300€ ?


Ah oui je parle en reconditionnement ou occasion pour le 8, entre 250/300€


----------



## gaetanh34 (16 Avril 2020)

Wanted30 a dit:


> Ah oui je parle en reconditionnement ou occasion pour le 8, entre 250/300€


prend un SE neuf, la photo, le CPU et la batterie c'est ultra important.Et vaut toujours mieux acheter neuf que reconditionné ou occas ( ne prend pas du reconditionné, c'est des pièces de merdes tu va être souvent en panne)


----------



## ibabar (17 Avril 2020)

Je suis d'accord avec @gaetanh34

Entre un iPhone 8 et un SE2, le 8 est encore très vaillant (j'utilise un X - donc même processeur que le 8 - et j'en suis pleinement satisfait, sans sensation d'avoir besoin de plus de puissance).
Quant à la photo, si le SE2 a le même bloc que le XR, ça fait un p'tit bond en avant, mais à part un mode Portrait simulé, le vrai bond en avant vient dans la génération des iPhone 11 (faible luminosité), donc au quotidien je pense qu'entre un 8 et un SE2, la différence n'est pas justifiée.
Quant à la batterie, c'est la même !

Mais je pense aussi qu'acheter en occase ou reconditionné un 8 n'est pas un bon calcul (batterie fatiguée notamment).
Reste à résoudre la quadrature du cercle: trouver un 8 NEUF avec un prix substantiellement plus bas que le SE2... pour ma part j'estime ce gap intéressant à au moins 30%, soit de trouver effectivement un 8 (neuf) à -340€, sinon les 150€ supplémentaires sont largement justifiés par les petites nouveautés du SE2 (double SIM, wifi 6...) et par la longévité qu'apportera l'A13


----------



## gregfinger (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour
Qu en est il du DAS  le SE etait le plus interressant a l epoque quand le 8 et 8 plus explose les chiffre 1,38 de mémoire


----------



## ibabar (17 Avril 2020)

gregfinger a dit:


> Qu en est il du DAS


Il suffit pourtant d'aller sur le site Apple, de lire les caractéristiques techniques (bon ça demande de scroller un peu...) 
https://www.apple.com/fr/iphone-se/specs/



gregfinger a dit:


> le 8 et 8 plus explose les chiffre 1,38 de mémoire


Petit indice: il est 0,38 W/kg plus faible que l'iPhone 8 (qui n'était pas de 1,38 mais de 1,36) !


----------



## gregfinger (17 Avril 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Il suffit pourtant d'aller sur le site Apple, de lire les caractéristiques techniques (bon ça demande de scroller un peu...)
> https://www.apple.com/fr/iphone-se/specs/
> 
> 
> Petit indice: il est 0,38 W/kg plus faible que l'iPhone 8 (qui n'était pas de 1,38 mais de 1,36) !


Merci j avais pourtant scrollé sur le site d apple mais j ai loupé l info 
Etonnant non ?on passe d un das de 1 et des brouettes a un microscopique 0,38 
Si c est le cas je dis bravo et merci 
Donc on a comme avec le SE 1 un SE 2 qui reutilise un ancien boitier d iPhone le 5 et aujourd'hui le 6  tant mieux pour la planete 
Le 6 avait deja un das interressant peut etre la qualite du boitier ....
On attendra l occase vu que mon 6 s refurb marche toujours malgre ce qu en penses les mauvaise langues 
Je taquines ne vous offusquez pas


----------



## ibabar (17 Avril 2020)

gregfinger a dit:


> on passe d un das de 1 et des brouettes a un microscopique 0,38





ibabar a dit:


> il est *0,38 W/kg plus faible* que l'iPhone 8 (qui n'était pas de 1,38 mais de 1,36) !


Décidément il y a un vrai problème oculaire  _(ou de déficit d'attention...!?)_
Je résume: DAS iPhone 8 = 1,36 W/kg -> -0,38 -> *DAS iPhone SE2* = 1,36-0,38 *= 0,98 W/kg*









gregfinger a dit:


> Donc on a comme avec le SE 1 un SE 2 qui reutilise un ancien boitier d iPhone le 5 et aujourd'hui le 6  tant mieux pour la planete


En quoi cela préserve la planète ?
Acheter un SE2 ou un 11 Pro Max nécessitera des chaînes de production, des matériaux, des terres rares... etc, et bien entendu aussi le recyclage de l'ancien smartphone: si tu veux jouer à l'écolo, il faut garder ton 6s


----------



## gregfinger (17 Avril 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Il suffit pourtant d'aller sur le site Apple, de lire les caractéristiques techniques (bon ça demande de scroller un peu...)
> https://www.apple.com/fr/iphone-se/specs/
> 
> 
> Petit indice: il est 0,38 W/kg plus faible que l'iPhone 8 (qui n'était pas de 1,38 mais de 1,36) !



ibabar ou l'arroseur arrosé ....?
 relis toi et que vois tu
quand a l'emplacement de l'info elle etait au bout du bout du boutdu bout  de la page alors qu elle devrait etre clairement  indiqué dans les premiere characteristiques 
mais je ne t'en tiens pas rigueur mais quand meme pour un membre d'elite ca fait vilain mais non allez 
sans rancune hein par ce que je taquines mais c'est amical
tou ca pour dire qu on s'en fout un peu 
l'info c'est 0,98 comme le 6 ou 6S


----------



## gregfinger (17 Avril 2020)

par contre je serais tres interressé de comprendre pourquoi tant de difference entre les different models d'iphones et la concurence


----------



## gregfinger (17 Avril 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Décidément il y a un vrai problème oculaire  _(ou de déficit d'attention...!?)_
> Je résume: DAS iPhone 8 = 1,36 W/kg -> -0,38 -> *DAS iPhone SE2* = 1,36-0,38 *= 0,98 W/kg*
> 
> 
> ...


ben les boitier sont deja fait du coup ca enleve un peu meme si ca fait pas beaucoup et puis surtout c'etait un peu voir pas mal ironique encore une question de nuance ...
apres l'ecologie c'est pas un jeu c'est un etat d'esprit chacun la sienne 
bref 
on s'ecarte du sujet ....portez vous bien je vais faire un tour du coté des macs obsoletes y a encore de bon cru et je suis pas trop beaujolais nouveau


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2020)

Le SE a une puce A13. Le 8 une puce A11. Ite missa est.


----------



## ibabar (17 Avril 2020)

gregfinger a dit:


> quand a l'emplacement de l'info elle etait au bout du bout du boutdu bout  de la page alors qu elle devrait etre clairement  indiqué dans les premiere characteristiques


J’étais d’humeur très taquine 
C’est pas de ma faute si Apple n’indique pas le DAS sur la page d’accueil du site ! lol
Blague à part, je pense que la plupart des gens s’en foutent copieusement : d’une part parce que beaucoup ne téléphonent que très peu eu égard au temps passé sur l’iPhone, et d’autre part quand on voit la quantité de mange-merdes qui téléphonent en mode haut-parleur avec l’iPhone face à eux... mais bordel ils ont les tympans dans les narines !?? 



gregfinger a dit:


> ben les boitier sont deja fait


Je ne pense pas que ça marche ainsi : ils n’ont pas un stock d’avance en se demandant quoi en faire, mais plutôt... comment réduire les coûts, donc: pas de design, de R&D, pas de nouveaux moules... etc


----------



## Wizepat (18 Avril 2020)

gaetanh34 a dit:


> prend un SE neuf, la photo, le CPU et la batterie c'est ultra important.Et vaut toujours mieux acheter neuf que reconditionné ou occas ( ne prend pas du reconditionné, c'est des pièces de merdes tu va être souvent en panne)



Uniquement sur le refurb d’Apple...


----------



## gaetanh34 (18 Avril 2020)

Wizepat a dit:


> Uniquement sur le refurb d’Apple...


yep mais le stock est extrêmement limité...


----------



## lostOzone (2 Mai 2020)

Wanted30 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j’aimerai avoir vos avis sur l’achat d’un futur iPhone, j’hésite entre le nouveau SE et le 8.
> 
> En ce moment j’ai le 1er SE et il est temps de changer et quand je vois le prix du 8 à quasiment 300€ et le SE a 489€ ça me fait hésiter, je veux un téléphone qui dure dans le temps et le truc le plus gourmand que je fais je pense que c’est jouer à Fortnite...
> Merci d’avance pour vos retour



Je prendrais le SE pour une durée dans le temps. Il aura 2 MAJs d’iOS de plus que le 8. Par contre si grosse utilisation quotidienne la batterie ne tiendra pas dans le temps. Ni avec l’un ni avec l’autre. Donc dans ce cas je serai plus plus un 8 neuf et changement dans 2 ans..


----------



## Boboss29 (22 Juin 2020)

J'ai pris le SE, ma copine le 8 (en reconditionné). En usage classique, dur de faire la différence. Qui se voit surtout en photo (mode portrait). Concernant l'autonomie, j'ai un chargeur QI sur lequel repose souvent mon tel à la maison. Au boulot, je tiens largement la journée. Le plus bas que suis descendu avec mon SE c'est aux alentours de 25% en fin de journée. Sinon, oui, il n'est pas inutile d'avoir sur soi une batterie externe, au cas ou. J'ai un cable dans la voiture pour le charger, etc... Si je tombe en rade de batterie, je pense que je l'aurai bien cherché... Sinon pour en revenir au 8 VS SE, idem, je pense que l'usage sur la durée m'a fait choisir le SE, mais à l'usage le 8 est encore bien vaillant. On verra peut être dans 2 ans la différence, mais ça sera dans 2 ans... Quand la 5g sera surement bien installé, ou d'autres usage qui feront que le format du 8/SE seront moins pratique, ou pas  

Comme dit plus haut, il s'agit du processeur de l'Iphone X qui fait tourner le 8 (donc A11), et quand on voit que Apple a récemment sorti un Ipad (le 10,2 pouces) avec un A10 Fusion,(processeur de l'Iphone 7), ont peut se dire que le 8 sera longtemps supporté également...


----------



## mixou49 (22 Juin 2020)

a part la nouvelle puce sa ne vaut pas le coup de l'acheter


----------



## Gwen (22 Juin 2020)

mixou49 a dit:


> a part la nouvelle puce sa ne vaut pas le coup de l'acheter


Acheter quel modèle    ? Parce que là, ça manque de précision


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Juin 2020)

Oui, si on a déjà le 8, il a peu d'intérêt: autant attendre un accident


----------



## Boboss29 (22 Juin 2020)

mixou49 a dit:


> a part la nouvelle puce sa ne vaut pas le coup de l'acheter


Bien sur que si ! Le tarif est super abordable pour un Iphone neuf et récent. La garantie Apple, les performances, la taille pas trop grande qui est ce que recherchent les usagers du SE (qui est je trouve malgré tout, pas évidente à prendre en main par rapport au précédent, alors j'imagine même pas les 11, ou pire, XR, etc).... Acheter un 8, oui, si moins de 300 euros, c'est intéressant. Acheter un SE si on veut un appareil neuf et récent. Le design est subjectif, ça reste un Iphone. Moi j'adore mon SE.


----------



## Boboss29 (22 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, si on a déjà le 8, il a peu d'intérêt: autant attendre un accident


C'est la même chose pour ceux qui avaient le X et ont pris le Xs et le XI, peu de changement, un gain de puissance quasi indécelable. Hormis la partie photo arrière, qui n'a d'intérêt que pour les passionnés de photos (quand je vois le nombre de personnes qui n'utilisent que la caméra selfie...). Les smartphones stagnent, et la puissance d'un iphone 6s par exemple suffit encore pour un grand nombre d'usage. Reste l'effet d'avoir le dernier sorti, ce qui n'est pas un critère objectif pour justifier un changement de modèle. Même mon ancien SE 2016 tourne encore parfaitement, pour avoir comparé des ouvertures d'app ou de jeux entre celui-ci et mon SE 2020...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2021)

linklegende5 a dit:


> Bha moi j'avais un 8 du canada mais je soupçonne qu'ils soit reconditionnées car il chauffer en usage intensif, il me faisait 6h00 de batterie mais l'écran était de très bonne qualité, je l'ai revendu 200e ce qui n'est pas cher du tout,mais vendeur ma certifié qu'il était officiel apple, j'ai lu quele SE avait une meilleure autonomie que le 8 est ce que c'est vrai ? Mais de combien.


Jolie déterrage depuis 2020


----------



## johnjohn93 (17 Mai 2021)

je me suis posé la question en 2021 pour mon ptit qui rentre au collège. A 160 eur en seconde main pour l' iphone 8 j'ai pas hésité.
quant à la puce, j'ai le XR et il est toujours aussi bien.


----------

